# Musicalta Academy



## Musicalta

The 15th Musicalta academy Season will take place from July the 21st to August the 11th.

Open to instrumentalists, singers, and composers who wish to improve their musical skills in an ideal working environment. Musicalta academy proposes a large choice of individual and groupes courses, with full board accomodation, in Rouffach LEGTA, truly exceptional place in the heart of Alsace.

All activities are centralized on the LEGDA campus where the students are given accomodation, attend their courses, make use of practice rooms, have access to pianos, and also where the students can enjoy concerts and leisure activities.

Musicalta Academy offers many free opportunities to students for them to take part in large string ensemble, as well as singing and choral workshops, composition workshops and lectures.

Our students are also given free access to the Musicalta 2010 Festival which will be held from July the 23rd to August the 10th wich will feature many prestigious musicians such as : dont Gilles
Apap, Renaud Capuçon, Tatiana Vassilieva, Philippe Bernold, Florence Malgoire, Augustin Dumay, Jean-Philippe Collard, le Fine Arts Quartet, l'Orchestre Philharmonique de Baden Baden....

For more information:
Tel: 0033 4 37 41 00 18
or
www.musicalta.com


----------

